# Eröffnung Bikepark Osternohe



## Marcus79 (28. Juli 2008)

war am WE zur eröffnung in osternohe und muß sagen mir gefällts echt
Saugeil.
Wer`s am Sa. bzw. So. nicht geschafft hat sollte dies mal nachholen: Geile DH Strecke und anspruchsvoller FR Parcour.
Am liebsten wär i gar net heim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bombenkrator (28. Juli 2008)

dafür gibts schon nen thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Juli 2008)

stimmt, solangsam sind Sommerferien in Bayern, die Anzeichen dafür werden mehr


----------



## FrankenRider (28. Juli 2008)

marcus79 - meinst der hat noch Ferien? Dem Namen nach müsste er dann ja Lehrer sein


----------

